
We Shouldn’t Be Scared by ‘Superintelligent A.I.’ - cjauvin
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/31/opinion/superintelligent-artificial-intelligence.html
======
ratsmack
It's not the AI that I worry about, it's the people that control it.

